# Aussie Wine



## TxBrew (Oct 23, 2006)

I've been a fan of Aussie and Zealand wine for quite some time. The taste is unlike any other region.

I'm always looking for new wines from this region. List em if you got em.


----------



## Dallas (Oct 30, 2006)

I cant recall off the top of my head but there is a wine with a Giraffe on it that is outstanding ...... Can't recal it though, it comes in an almost black bottle as well.


----------

